# Question about breeding



## shan (Jan 8, 2008)

Okay so if you have a purebred female, and you are breeding it to a purebred male (which is not yours but someone elses) how does that work, do you usually give them the money from one pup to cover breeding fees, do you just pay them before the litter comes? do you split the whole litter and eac have half? I'm knew so I dont know how that works.

Also how do you register the puppies (like CKC,AKC) How much does it cost?


thanks again!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> Okay so if you have a purebred female, and you are breeding it to a purebred male (which is not yours but someone elses) how does that work, do you usually give them the money from one pup to cover breeding fees, do you just pay them before the litter comes? do you split the whole litter and eac have half? I'm knew so I dont know how that works.
> 
> Also how do you register the puppies (like CKC,AKC) How much does it cost?
> 
> ...


  

Just because you own a purebred dog and want to breed to a purebred dog, does not mean you will get healthy, quality puppies. There is a whole lot more work involved in breeding other than putting two cute or purebred dogs together. A litter of pups with problems can be a horrible traumatic thing for both you and the families they will go to..Perhaps you should look over old posts on breeding and read what they have to say. There is a lot of expenses in breeding and if it's done the right way, it's a very expensive thing. Where did you obtain your female? Who is willing to let you use their stud? Do you know your bitches lineage? Her health history? Her relatives health? These are all things that can come back and haunt you at a later time.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Okay so if you have a purebred female, and you are breeding it to a purebred male (which is not yours but someone elses) how does that work, do you usually give them the money from one pup to cover breeding fees, do you just pay them before the litter comes? do you split the whole litter and eac have half? I'm knew so I dont know how that works.
> 
> Also how do you register the puppies (like CKC,AKC) How much does it cost?
> 
> ...


You're not going to get a lot of answers on this forum that you will like - believe me!

It's ok to be new (I'm new) but I have some questions of my own before I answer yous, hope you dont' mind!

Where did you get your bitch? 
Have you shown her to her championship? (edited to ask if she meets the maltese standard)
What is her pedigree like?
How big/old is she?

If you are just wanting to breed her to have puppies to sell, I wouldn't recommend it. It's not something to do 'for fun'

To answer your questions - if the arrangement is for you to pay a stud fee, you typically pay it before your bitch is bred to the male. Sometimes the agreement is a puppy back, it depends on what you want to do. There should be a contract set up, esp if the bitch doesn't take the first time. If you don't have the money to pay for a stud fee upfront, you shouldn't be breeding. I'll give you an example from my own personal experience. I paid a stud fee (won't go into how much) and then during the delivery, something went wrong and my girl had to ahve a csection which was $1500. If you have to go to an emergency vet, the price for a csection goes up to $3000+ Believe me when I say that i iwll not see a profit with this litter but that is FINE because I'm not in it to make money, I'm in it to breed a nice puppy to show. So i have to say this - if you can't afford the stud fee, you have no business trying to whelp a litter.

AKC registration isn't too expensive, I don't know the exact figure but it's not outrageous. CKC have no idea and if that is the registry your girl is registered to, I wouldn't recommend breeding her.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I don't thing a female dog being shown to Championship is necessarily a criteria for breeding . Some dogs are beautiful but do not respond well to the show ring . I liked all the other questions though  Sarah


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> I don't thing a female dog being shown to Championship is necessarily a criteria for breeding . Some dogs are beautiful but do not respond well to the show ring . I liked all the other questions though  Sarah[/B]


LOL, I agree with that! Esp since i have one of those (too shy for the ring) but I mentioned it to find out how involved the OP was in the breed. you're right though, it's not a necessary criteria. Doesn't hurt though :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=506155
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree - Dakota's birth mother is a 'nobody', but her father is a Ch, and his father is a Grand Ch.


----------



## shan (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks,

As I was reading the replies, I also thought that my female shouldbt have to be a "world champion". Not all dogs (as any other animal) should be bred just because their champions and a showy animal, Im sure it helps that they are, but for me I DONT show dogs and didnt feel that I had to take up showing just to breed dogs. I NOT doing it only for money, NO WAY! 

I am sorry that I dont show dogs but I feel there are other reasons to breed other than just for show.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> thanks,
> 
> As I was reading the replies, I also thought that my female shouldbt have to be a "world champion". Not all dogs (as any other animal) should be bred just because their champions and a showy animal, Im sure it helps that they are, but for me I DONT show dogs and didnt feel that I had to take up showing just to breed dogs. I NOT doing it only for money, NO WAY!
> 
> ...


 :blink: :blink: :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> Okay so if you have a purebred female, and you are breeding it to a purebred male (which is not yours but someone elses) how does that work, do you usually give them the money from one pup to cover breeding fees, do you just pay them before the litter comes? do you split the whole litter and eac have half? I'm knew so I dont know how that works.
> 
> Also how do you register the puppies (like CKC,AKC) How much does it cost?
> 
> ...


So you have said you are not just breeding for money...why are you breeding your dog?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

While perhaps the bitch need not be finished depending on the circumstances, a representative sample of the dogs you are breeding should be in the ring. 

Going to dog shows, watching dogs, and going to seminars are prime ways of learning about dog structure. If you are not working to be able to tell what you have, then how will you know what to breed to?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> thanks,
> 
> As I was reading the replies, I also thought that my female shouldbt have to be a "world champion". Not all dogs (as any other animal) should be bred just because their champions and a showy animal, Im sure it helps that they are, but for me I DONT show dogs and didnt feel that I had to take up showing just to breed dogs. I NOT doing it only for money, NO WAY!
> 
> ...


Do you mind sharing those 'other reasons?'


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I am sorry that I dont show dogs but I feel there are other reasons to breed other than just for show.[/B]



I can think of alot more legitimate reasons NOT to.

Go to your local shelter. You will find a million reasons there.


----------

